
Google's Kubernetes Comic - whalesalad
https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-engine/kubernetes-comic/
======
moondev
Awesome explanation and fun to read through. I hope this style of "intro"
catches on. Reminds of the chrome comic way back when.

